# comparison of airbrushes for cocoa butter?



## egemma (Mar 12, 2014)

I am looking to purchase an airbrush to start decorating my chocolates with, but I am having trouble finding a good comparison of airbrushes for this purpose. Based on what I have been able to find, I am leaning toward the Paasche brand, but since I do not have any experience with airbrushes I was hoping someone might be able to provide info about different models and their pros/cons (e.g. external versus internal mix). Recommendation for a compressor would be appreciated too! I will only be doing small batches, so I don't need anything geared toward high volume production.


----------

